# Is this bloat?



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

We have a goat (Alvin - Alpine, 2 1/2 months old) that always seems fat. Our goats get bloat from overeating the field and they are always lopsided. I could walk out to the pen right now and it has been 5 hours since they had hay and a bottle and he will probably look fat. 

I took this picture trying to show that he is equally plump on both sides. The plumpness does go up and down. He has access to baking soda and vitamins and minerals. All the other goats in his pen don't have this problem, just Alvin. Is his rumen just not working 100%? Any suggestions, ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks to me like he's just overweight, the greedy little beggar! I have one like that too. I can feed Nibbles half as much as everyone else and she still needs a "wide load" sign. Some goats are easy keepers. You could check for worms, (these can sometimes cause a pot-belly in horses, but I'm not sure about goats), but as long as he's got a good appetite, plenty of energy, a bright eye, and normal bodily functions, I wouldn't worry about him too much. But I am not the expert here, so you might wait and see what others have to say.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Hah. I have a couple that would put that guy to shame with their ruminating rumens.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL charlie  But no its not bloat. Just a good full belly. A bad case of bloat cant not be mistaken and their bellies will almost be as firm as a soccer ball. They will be grunting and breathing heavy do to no room for the lungs to expand. Here a few pics to go by

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21089
http://whiteoakblog.wordpress.com/tag/bloat-in-goats/


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

If that's bloat, I'm in big trouble:lol: My boys are very...um..healthy. My ober usually looks like a barrell after grazing all day!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like my Saanen!! He's such an "easy keeper"!!


----------

